# [Umfrage] Wirklich 'revolutionäre' Spiele des 3. Jahrtausends?



## Bonkic (17. Januar 2012)

*[Umfrage] Wirklich 'revolutionäre' Spiele des 3. Jahrtausends?*

diese frage hab ich mir in der vergangenheit schon des öfteren gestellt und auch bei der diskussion um die nächste generation schwingt sie immer latent mit. 

also was denkt ihr: welches spiel dieses jahrtausends (das wir mal großzügig am 1.1. 2000 beginnen lassen) habt *ihr* als noch wirklich 'revolutionär' in irgendeiner hinsicht empfunden? 

genre ist egal, plattform natürlich auch - begründung wäre nett.
bitte keinerlei belehrungen der art "spiel xyz war aber viel früher" oder "gabs schon längst" uä. 

ich mache mal den anfang (wird evtl. noch ergänzt):

- *world of warcraft* (2004): azeroth in 3d, das hatte was. außerdem wohl ohne jeden zweifel der genre-urknall.
- *wii sports* (2006): erklärung eigentlich überflüssig. motion control für die masse, das gabs vorher einfach noch nicht. 
- *gta 3* (2001): eigentlich nur eine 3d-isierung der vorgänger, aber dennoch ein völlig anderes spielgefühl.


----------



## Mothman (17. Januar 2012)

Half-Life 2. Weniger wegen des Spiels an sich, aber hat doch Valve durch Half-Life 2 eine Masse von Leuten an Steam gebunden und damit eine neue Ära des digitalen Vertriebs gestartet. 

90% der Leute die man fragt, wann sie zu Steam gekommen sind: Damals wegen Half-Life 2.


----------



## xMANIACx (17. Januar 2012)

Mir würde spontan noch *Guitar Hero/Rock* *Band* und co. einfallen, wobei ich mir nicht ganz sicher wann diese Spieleserien gestartet wurden oder ob es früher schonmal ähnliches gab (irgendwie am Automaten in Spielehallen o.ä.)
Ein weiteres Spiel, welches ein recht neues Spielgefühl vermittelte war *Mirrors Edge*. Obwohl es eigentlich nur eine Art Plattformer in First Person Perspektive ist.
Erwähnenswert wären vlt. auch noch *Dota* und entsprechende Klone.

€dit: Mir ist gerade noch* Frozen Synapse* in den Sinn gekommen. Ich kann mich an kein einziges Spiel erinnern, welches Rundenbasiert ablief, bei dem Runden jedoch parallel ausgeführt werden und nicht nacheinander.


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2012)

hm, die resonanz hält sich ja (noch) in grenzen. 

an hl2 dachte ich übrigens auch.
bei genauem hinsehen, hab ich aber eigentlich nichts auch nur ansatzweise revolutionäres an dem spiel entdecken können.


----------



## Mothman (18. Januar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> hm, die resonanz hält sich ja (noch) in grenzen.
> 
> an hl2 dachte ich übrigens auch.
> bei genauem hinsehen, hab ich aber eigentlich nichts auch nur ansatzweise revolutionäres an dem spiel entdecken können.


Naja, wie geschrieben: Nicht das Spiel selbst, aber die Plattform, die mit ihm eingeführt wurde. Das war ja zum ersten Mal untrennbar und somit revolutionär. Somit wird einem Half-Life 2 immer in Erinnerung bleiben.


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2012)

Da darf *Deus Ex 1* nicht fehlen  - dazu muss ich wohl nichts sagen
*Portal 1* würde ich auch hinzufügen - irgendwie ne coole originelle Ideee
Für echte Classic-Rollenspieler war wohl* Wizardry 7* auch mal wieder eine Offenbarung.

Das muss erst mal reichen 

edit: *Starlancer *und *Freelancer* - Die guten alten Space Operas in etwas neuerem Gewand


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Da darf *Deus Ex 1* nicht fehlen  - dazu muss ich wohl nichts sagen


Mußt du natürlich nicht - aber es wäre schon sinnvoll in einem Thread über revolutionäre Spiele kurz das zu nennen, was denn daran revolutionär ist. 
Abgesehen davon hat nicht jeder Deus Ex gespielt oder kennt das Spiel ausreichend, um das entsprechende Element/Feature/whatever sofort zu erkennen. Ich zum Beispiel hab das nie gespielt. ^^



> Für echte Classic-Rollenspieler war wohl* Wizardry 7* auch mal wieder eine Offenbarung.
> ... *Starlancer *und *Freelancer* ...


Auch hier: was ist denn an den Spielen so "revolutionär"?


----------



## Bonkic (18. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Naja, wie geschrieben: Nicht das Spiel selbst, aber die Plattform, die mit ihm eingeführt wurde. Das war ja zum ersten Mal untrennbar und somit revolutionär. Somit wird einem Half-Life 2 immer in Erinnerung bleiben.


 
schon klar.


----------



## Worrel (18. Januar 2012)

*Max Payne  *- wegen der Bullettime, der Geschichte, die via Comics erzählt wurde und der Atmosphäre.
*XIII *- weil es gezeigt hat, wie cool ein gespielter Comic aussehen kann.
*Beyond Good & Evil *- weil es soviele verschiedene Spielelemente zusammengebracht hat.
*Portal *- weil es einem ein typisches Shooterspiel mit einer ganz anderen Spielweise vorgesetzt hat.
*Serious Sam *- weil es zum Sysnonym für geradlinige Ballerspiele der Marke "Kopf aus, Finger an den Abzug" geworden ist.
*Mass Effect *- wegen der filmreifen Inszenierung.
*Counterstrike *- weil es die erfolrgreichste Mod ist und mittlerweile zum Synonym für Killerspiele geworden ist - was ich beides nicht nachvollziehen kann ...


----------



## MisterSmith (18. Januar 2012)

Für mich ist es eindeutig *Gothic*. In keinem anderen Spiel ist die Welt so groß und plausibel, ohne sich fast nicht zu wiederholen. Das Verhalten der NPCs ist auch einzigartig.
Auf der folgenden Seite wird das genauer beschrieben, was ich damit meine.
World of Gothic - Gothic - Die KI von Gothic


----------



## Vordack (18. Januar 2012)

MisterSmith schrieb:


> Für mich ist es eindeutig *Gothic*. In keinem anderen Spiel ist die Welt so groß und plausibel, ohne sich fast nicht zu wiederholen. Das Verhalten der NPCs ist auch einzigartig.
> Auf der folgenden Seite wird das genauer beschrieben, was ich damit meine.
> World of Gothic - Gothic - Die KI von Gothic


 
Ja, bei Gothic war die Spielwelt wirklich einzigartig "lebendig", ein Grund warum ich es immer den TES Spielen bevorzugte (bei Skyrim ist TOR in den Weg gekommen um es ausführlich zu testen)


----------



## TIEbreaker (18. Januar 2012)

hmmmmm ich wär mal stark für die *Penumbra* Reihe und *Amnesia. 

*Hinsichtlich der erzeugten Atmosphäre suchen diese Titel lange nach ihresgleichen. Sowas hab ich persönlich noch nie erlebt (und bin seit Doom I auf Horror-, Grusel- und dergleichen getrimmt...)


----------



## Herbboy (18. Januar 2012)

Ich habe echt lange überlegt, aber irgendwas ab dem Jahr 2000, was wirklich bei der Spielmechanik revulutionär ist und auch neue Wege eröffnet hat, fällt mir nicht ein... klar: Klassiker, die neue Maßstäbe setzten, fallen mir ein. Aber nichts "revolutionäres", auf dessen Idee man auch immer noch Spiele neu entwickelt wie zB früher mal das erste Echtzeitstrategie-Warcraft oder in Sachen Rundenstrategie Battle Isle oder Civilzation, oder Aufbauspiele wie Siedler oder Anno, oder im Shooterbereich so was wie Unreal... 

Vielleicht World of Warcraft als erstes wirklich erfolgreiches Online-Bezahlspiel, und spielerisch vielleicht Gothic und/oder The elder Scrolls III - Morrowind, wobei das ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz korrekt ist, da es definitiv schon früher Rollenspiele mit großer offener Welt gab... 


Bei Half Life 2 isses halt Steam, aber das hat ja an sich nichts mit dem Spiel zu tun.


----------



## Eol_Ruin (18. Januar 2012)

*Crysis*
Vom Grafischen Standpunkt aus schon eine echte Revolution

*No One Lives Forever*
Kein anderes Spielt hat Action, Humor & Schleichen so gut verbunden.

*Portal*
Zwar ist der 2.Teil um einiges abwechslungsreicher - und dadurch für mich besser - aber Teil 1 war wirklich ganz etwas neues.

*World of Goo*
Das man mit Schleim so viel Spass haben kann - ich warte schon auf die nächste Erkältung und mach ein Brettspiel draus


----------



## Amanra (18. Januar 2012)

Das war für mich Morrowind - da war ich derart hin und weg, dass ich da jetzt so eine große schöne 3D-Welt mit für die damalige Zeit sagenhafter Grafik hingestellt bekomme, und es heißt, "mach dein Ding", schreib dir deine eigene Geschichte, wie du sie gerne hättest. Ich war so baff wie weiträumig die Insel war und was ich alles entdecken und tun konnte.


----------



## anjuna80 (18. Januar 2012)

Also als revolutionär würde ich nur ganz wenige Spiele einstufen, da für mein Verständnis diese Spiele einen (wie auch immer) maßgeblichen Einfluss auf kommende Spiele haben müssen.

Zur höchsten Stufe, nämlich dass ein neues "Genre" ins Leben gerufen wurde, fällt mir nix ein. Da muss man in die 90er zurückgehen.
Maßgeblichen Einfluss auf zukünftige Spieleentwicklungen hatten sicher *World of Warcraft* durch seinen imensen Erfolg, und *Baldurs Gate*, da es das Rollenspiel wieder populär gemacht und ein fast totes Genre wiederbelebt hat. Thats it.


----------



## Mothman (18. Januar 2012)

Ich würde *Far Cry * (der erste Teil) hinzuzählen. 
Ich glaube in so einer Pracht konnte man nie zuvor eine so große Welt erkunden. 
Also da ist sicher jedem der Mund runtergeklappt, als er vom Flguzeug aus auf die Insel runtersprang.
Grafik und Freiheit (vor allem in der Kombination) waren schon ziemlich einzigartig in der Zeit.


----------



## Neawoulf (18. Januar 2012)

Wirklich revolutionär? Ist schwierig zu beantworten. Es gab sicher viele sehr gute Spiele, aber wirklich revolutionär waren die wenigsten davon.

Spontan würde mir die Marke *Trackmania *einfallen. Kaum eine Spielreihe macht es dem Spieler so leicht selbst neue Spielinhalte zu erstellen, mit anderen zu teilen und sich auf den selbstgebastelten Strecken Duelle zu liefern. Theoretisch gab es das vorher zwar auch schon in den 90ern bei Stunts, allerdings erst mit Trackmania kamen die zahlreichen Online-Funktionen gleich mit dem Spiel dazu.

*Mass Effect* gehört definitiv auch dazu, finde ich. Nicht das beste Rollenspiel und auch nicht der beste 3rd-Person Shooter, aber mit dem Spiel haben Computerspiele endgültig Kinoniveau erreicht. Es gab früher zwar schon interaktive Filme, aber die waren häufig relativ billig produziert. Mass Effect bietet das alles halt aus einem Guss, ohne spürbare Wechsel zwischen Gameplayszenen und vorgerenderten oder gefilmten Zwischensequenzen.

Auch wenn es meinen Geschmack nicht trifft: Die ersten *Wii Spiele*, die die *Bewegungssteuerung* sinnvoll genutzt haben.

*World of Warcraft* würde ich auch noch dazunehmen. Nicht, weil es so besonders ideenreich oder technisch beeindrucken war, sondern weil es ein Genre, das vorher im Prinzip nur ein Nieschengenre für Online- und Fantasy-Nerds war, für die breite Öffentlichkeit interessant gemacht hat wie kaum ein anderes. Das Gerne juckt mich zwar kaum, aber das verdient schon einen gewissen Respekt, finde ich (auch wenn es für mich persönlich das Warcraft Universum, das ich dank Strategiespielen und Büchern richtig toll fand, ziemlich zerpflückt hat).


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2012)

Neawoulf schrieb:


> Wirklich revolutionär? Ist schwierig zu beantworten. Es gab sicher viele sehr gute Spiele, aber wirklich revolutionär waren die wenigsten davon.



das seh ich genauso und deshalb ja auch die frage.
gute und sogar sehr gute spiele gabs noch und nöcher, revolutionäres oder auch nur evolutionäres -meiner meinung nach- eigentlich fast überhaupt nicht (mehr), trotz der gewalitgen leistungssteigerung aller komponenten.
es gab den sprung von 2d auf 3 (beispiel gta), da mag leistung noch eine rolle gespielt haben, sonst nicht im geringsten, wiederum meiner meinung nach.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Januar 2012)

Jo, eben. Mir fallen da wie gesagt echt nur WoW als erstes wirklich MASSEN OnlineRPG ein - der Rest, der hier genannt wurde, ist zwar "toll", aber bis auf "Portal" oder "World of Goo" nie so richtig was GANZ neues, und bei beiden fehlt dann, dass diese Ideen für neue andere erfolgreiche Spiele oder gar Genres sorgten. 

Der Rest sind alles nur Weiterführungen von bereits existierenden Ideen, die an sich logischerweise früher oder später hätten kommen müssen durch technische Fortschritte.


Mir fallen noch zwei Dinge ein, die für ich allgemein "revolutionär" sind, aber bei denen ich nicht weiß, bei welchem Spiel das erstmals so war. Zum einen wäre bei Shootern das eine Heilung im laufenden Spiel, also ohne Medikit. Zum anderen Errungenschaften, die man online mit einem Profil verbinden kann und die für mehr Motivation sorgen, als wenn man das Spiel nur offline spielt.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2012)

noch mal zu meiner motivation: hier im forum ist immer mal wieder zu lesen, dass die ja ach-so-veralteten-konsolen den fortschritt aufhalten würden und dass sich die hardware endlich mal wieder dem pc annähern sollte, damit endlich wieder neue spielkonzepte möglich wären etc. etc. 

dann dachte ich mir: frag ich doch mal nach, was sich in den letzten ~ 12 jahren trotz wahrer leistungsexplosion so getan hat. 
und siehe da - offenbar nicht gerade viel.


----------



## hifumi (19. Januar 2012)

Was die Leute hier so unter "revolutionär" verstehen...
Für viele ist der Begriff offenbar gleichbedeutend mit "Find ich toll".

Dieses Jahrtausend steht bisher ganz im Zeichen des Internets. Web 2.0 und so, Facebook, Youtube, bla. Ist ja erst "kürzlich" so beliebt geworden, Youtube gibt's gerade mal seit 2005. Um die Jahrtausendwende hat es auch angefangen mit Handies überall, jeder hat immer eine Kamera dabei, etc. Im großen und ganzen eben das populär werden des Internets auf Privatebene.
Das ist jedenfalls eine gesellschaftliche Entwicklung die sich abspielt, welche es so vorher noch nie gegeben hat, mal ganz unabhängig von Spielen.
WoW hat dabei entscheident dazu beigetragen, dass Online spielen als eine normale Freizeitbeschäftigung anerkannt wurde. Auch wenn es fast nur Elemente aus anderen Spielen wiederverwertet hat, hatte es einfach einen Einfluss der über den eines normalen Computerspiels hinaus ging und sich auch in's Alltagsleben erstreckt hat, bzw. es immer noch tut. Zudem hat es praktisch alle MMOs die danach gekommen sind extrem geprägt.

Was die Spielmechaniken an sich angeht... hm vermutlich Modern Warfare. Zumindest glaube ich, dass es das war was die Welle an "realistischen" Kriegsshootern losgetreten hat, und vor allem das Regenerierende Leben zum Standard gemacht hat.
Ich meine hey, revolutionär muss auch heißen, dass es Einfluss hatte, und der ist bei MW wohl mehr als spürbar. Eventuell Halo, weil es Shooter für Konsolen populär gemacht hat. (Auf dem PC war Halo nur Durchschnittsware.)
Genau aus solchen Gründen würde ich z.B. auch sagen, dass Deus Ex gerade nicht erwähnt werden sollte: So toll es auch ist, hatte es einfach nicht viele Nachahmer.
Und erst recht Spiele wie Mirror's Edge. Denn revolutionär heißt ja nicht blos ungewöhnlich, ne.


----------



## Mothman (19. Januar 2012)

Aber MUSS es denn unbedingt "revolutionär" sein? Kann man bei Computerspielen überhaupt von "Revolution" sprechen, im eigentlichen Sinne!? Eher Innovation.


----------



## hifumi (19. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber MUSS es denn unbedingt "revolutionär" sein? Kann man bei Computerspielen überhaupt von "Revolution" sprechen, im eigentlichen Sinne!? Eher Innovation.


 
Das wäre dann wieder was anderes. Aber hier wurde doch extra nach revolutionären Spielen gefragt.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Aber MUSS es denn unbedingt "revolutionär" sein? Kann man bei Computerspielen überhaupt von "Revolution" sprechen, im eigentlichen Sinne!? Eher Innovation.


 
deswegen hab ich ja auch bewusst eine definition des begriffes weggelassen.
wenn jd. bswp crysis wegen der ja in der tat absolut bahnbrechenden optik für erwähnenswert hält, solls mir recht sein.
ich kann an dem spiel, so sehr ichs mag, nichts -nach meinem empfinden- revolutionäres entdecken.


----------



## Mothman (19. Januar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Das wäre dann wieder was anderes. Aber hier wurde doch extra nach revolutionären Spielen gefragt.


Ja, aber was ist denn für dich (oder Bonkic) ne "Revolution" bezogen auf Spiele?

EDIT:
Wenn es das ist, was es z.B. auch in der Politik ist, dann ist es doch kein Wunder, dass es nicht oft vorkommt.^^
Wie oft erwartet ihr denn so eine Revolution, bitte?  ^^


----------



## hifumi (19. Januar 2012)

Bonkic schrieb:


> wenn jd. bswp crysis wegen der ja in der tat absolut bahnbrechenden optik für erwähnenswert hält, solls mir recht sein.
> ich kann an dem spiel, so sehr ichs mag, nichts -nach meinem empfinden- revolutionäres entdecken.


 
Hat es auch nicht. Es hatte eben nur noch ein paar mehr Polygone, Filter und solche Spielereien. Nur "noch eins obendrauf", oder im Falle von Crysis vielleicht auch zwei, ist sicher keine Revolution.




Mothman schrieb:


> Ja, aber was ist denn für dich (oder Bonkic) ne "Revolution" bezogen auf Spiele?


 
Habe ich ja vorher geschrieben. Es muss schon etwas sein das die nachfolgenden Spiele entscheident prägt, und die Entwicklung in eine andere Richtung lenkt als das was zuvor üblich war. Da seh ich nichtmal HL2 als so einscheident. Selbst die Physikspielereien sind ja in neueren Spielen auf ein Minimum reduziert, und alle Tische wieder am Boden festgenagelt. (Hach ist das toll, wenn man in HL2 eine Granate in nen Raum wirft,Tische und Schränke fallen durch die Explosion und man darf anschliessend über die Trümmer klettern.Sowas gab es später auch kaum mehr.)
Einen so krassen Umbruch wie beim Sturz einer Regierung und der Einführung einer neuen Staatsform gibt es wohl in der Spieleindustrie nicht. Jedenfalls nicht in diesem Jahrtausend.


----------



## Mothman (19. Januar 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> Habe ich ja vorher geschrieben. Es muss schon etwas sein das die nachfolgenden Spiele entscheident prägt, und die Entwicklung in eine andere Richtung lenkt als das was zuvor üblich war.


Ok. Aber das erwarte ich, wie geschrieben, ja nicht alle paar Monate. Sonst wäre eine Revolution ja nichts Besonderes.
Also braucht man sich ja nicht über wenig Resonanz wundern, wenn man wirklich nur "Revolutionen" erwartet. Wenns wirklich ne Revolution nach deiner Definition sein soll, dann sollten die Titel im Großen und Ganzen bekannt sein und man braucht keine Umfrage. 
So viele Titel können es ja dann nicht sein .. *es sei denn* wir sprechen hier eigentlich von Innovationen.


----------



## Bonkic (19. Januar 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Ok. Aber das erwarte ich, wie geschrieben, ja nicht alle paar Monate. Sonst wäre eine Revolution ja nichts Besonderes.
> Also braucht man sich ja nicht über wenig Resonanz wundern, wenn man wirklich nur "Revolutionen" erwartet. Wenns wirklich ne Revolution nach deiner Definition sein soll, dann sollten die Titel im Großen und Ganzen bekannt sein und man braucht keine Umfrage.
> So viele Titel können es ja dann nicht sein .. *es sei denn* wir sprechen hier eigentlich von Innovationen.



noch mal: ich hab das doch ganz bewusst offen gelassen.
ich würde darunter 'einen trend setzen' oder eben auch 'großartige innovation' verstehen. 
genau fassen kann ichs nicht, hängt vom konkreten beispiel ab. 

ich hätte auch fragen können, welches spiel euch bei den hunderten von 08/15-titeln seit der jahrtausendwende aufgrund irgendeiner besonderen besonderheit (weshalb denn auch sonst?) besonders im gedächtnis geblieben ist.


----------



## Mothman (19. Januar 2012)

Ja, damit kommen wir der Sache ja auch schon näher. 



hifumi schrieb:


> Das wäre dann wieder was anderes. Aber hier wurde doch extra nach revolutionären Spielen gefragt.


Also eben offenbar doch nicht. Bzw. ist "revolutionär" ein wohl zu inflationär benutzter Begriff. Darum kann man sich darauf auch nicht festnageln. Nichts anderes habe ich versucht zu vermitteln.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2012)

naja, so das Größte Problem an der Sache dürfte eher sein, das 12 Jahre jetzt schon ein ziemlich langer Zeitraum ist, wo so viele Spiele rauskamen und die auch noch mit den 25 Jahren davor in relation setzen muss und da verliehrt man nun doch schonmal die übersicht ob nun das Feature was man im Kopf hat, um mal was wahlloses, "fiktionales" zu nennen; Fadenkreuze, gabs das jetzt schon in Half Life oder doch erst in Soldier of Fortune oder schon 96 in Doom was man aber nie gespielt hat weil man damals keinen Rechner hatte

Aber sicher gab´s das Revolutionen, z.B. schon das *einfache *Online-Multiplayer-spielen von Spielen aller Art oder auch das Storytelling hat auch sich schon Revolutionär entwickelt durch die gesteigerte Leistung, in dem man halt nicht mehr darauf angewiesen ist auf die Stimmen zu hören um Emotionen zu übertragen sondern das auch wirklich sehen kann


----------



## Varulven (20. Januar 2012)

Mich wundert, daß noch keiner Minecraft genannt hat. Man kann ja davon halten was man will aber das ganze Konzept ist schon so aussergewöhnlich, daß man es schon revolutionär nennen könnte. Es geht also doch ohne Bombastgrafik. Man braucht noch nicht einmal eine Story. Schon bemerkenswert wie ich finde.


----------



## Bonkic (20. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, so das Größte Problem an der Sache dürfte eher sein, das 12 Jahre jetzt schon ein ziemlich langer Zeitraum ist, wo so viele Spiele rauskamen und die auch noch mit den 25 Jahren davor in relation setzen muss und da verliehrt man nun doch schonmal die übersicht ob nun das Feature was man im Kopf hat, um mal was wahlloses, "fiktionales" zu nennen; Fadenkreuze, gabs das jetzt schon in Half Life oder doch erst in Soldier of Fortune oder schon 96 in Doom was man aber nie gespielt hat weil man damals keinen Rechner hatte



na ja, um kleinkram gings mir nun wirklich nicht.
also medipacks vs. selbstheilung oder so was.
hat das grundlegend am spiel(gefühl) etwas geändert?
ich behaupte mal nein.
shooter waren davor shooter und danach auch.


----------



## Enisra (20. Januar 2012)

oh, das macht schon ein Unterschied wenn man nur noch 12 HP hat sich einfach nur gegen ne Kiste lehnen muss oder sich bis zum Medipack/station durchboxen muss
Im einen Fall hat man wieder 100 um zum sich durch die 3 Armeen durch zuballern, im anderen beißt man in die Tastertur weil man 3m vor der Heilmöglichkeit von der einen Kugel von dem einen von 3 Gegnern auf dem Weg getroffen wurde


----------



## hifumi (20. Januar 2012)

Oh ja, und leider belohnt das regenerierende Leben eine extrem vorsichtige und zurückhaltende Spielweise, da man sich, solang man überlebt, immer vollständig wiederherstellen kann.
Um das zu kontern müssten solche Spiele eigentlich extremen Druck auf den Spieler ausüben, und ihn nicht zum regenerieren kommen lassen. In der Tat ist es aber so, dass sich die meisten harten Stellen in diesen Spielen lösen lassen wenn man nur geduldig ist, immer kurz rausschaut zum ballern und sich wenn es knapp wird wieder verzieht. Sowas ginge garnicht, wenn man HP mäßig auf das begrenzt wäre was so rumliegt.

Solche Spiele sind es dann auch, die auf höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden nicht anderes tun als die HP des Spielers zu verringern, so dass man sofort umfällt. D.h. man muss einfach nur _noch_ vorsichtiger vorgehen. :/


----------



## Scarface794 (20. Januar 2012)

*Far Cry*  - Nie habe ich einen Egoshooter gespielt bei dem ich einfach nur die Natur genießen konnte und an Urlaub dachte. Grafisch war es damals doch revolutionär, das typische Ego-Shooter Setting ins Tropische zu verschieben war einfach... grandios. Urlauben und Gegner abknallen. 

*Guitar Hero-Serie* - Alleine der Controller. Und wer meint, das Spiel sei ein Witz, der soll erst mal Iron Maiden oder Metallica auf Profi spielen. 

*Batman - Arkham Asylum* - Open World meets Batman. Klasse Gameplay, bestes Batmanspiel seit dem Batman Spiel auf dem C64. Schon die Grafik und dass man im Laufe des Spiels immer mehr Blessuren aufweist. Grafisch Top! natürlich dazu auch *Arkham City*.

*Call of Duty-Serie* - Auch wenn sich hier die Geister scheiden, Storymäßig haben es die Entwickler von Infinity Ward echt drauf. Von der ersten bis zur letzten Sekunde einfach nur mitreißend.

*Hitman-Serie* - Stealth anstelle von offensiven Kämpfen. Die Möglichkeiten mit Agent 47 seine Kunden zu elimieren, von direkt erschießen mit Silencer oder es wie einen Unfall aussehen lassen. Die Serie hat was bewegt.

*Max Payne 1 und 2* - Bestes Noir-Feeling und Bullettime. Klasse Stilelemente, super umgesetzt. Da wird selbst John Woo neidisch. 

*Splinter Cell 1 bis 3* - Wie bei Hitman, schleichen anstelle von direktes ausschalten. Und vorallem die taktische Nutzung von Schatten und Gewittern, dass man oftmals im exakt richtigen Zeitpunkt rennen muss um an Gegnern vorbeizuschleichen. Ab Teil 4 wurde es dann eher mau finde ich.


----------

